
Code-Dependent: Pros and Cons of the Algorithm Age - miraj
http://www.pewinternet.org/2017/02/08/code-dependent-pros-and-cons-of-the-algorithm-age/
======
miraj
Complete report in .PDF :

[http://assets.pewresearch.org/wp-
content/uploads/sites/14/20...](http://assets.pewresearch.org/wp-
content/uploads/sites/14/2017/02/08181534/PI_2017.02.08_Algorithms_FINAL.pdf)

